# Lilly Humatrope 36 iu box



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Lilly Humatrope 36 iu box.

Comes with water (approx 3ml) and separate cartridge containing a puck.

Mix with water and then either pin on the end with needle or use with official lilly humatropen (cant find them anyway)

Just looking for some feedback from pictures guys.

REAL or FAKE, as the price of this stuff is lower than what I expected as I hear Lilly is up there with Phizer as one of the best pharma's available.

Instructions appear to be in Turkish?

Apologies in advance people if this is the wrong forum. I know there is a real/fake gear forum but it appears to be more for steds and not pedtides.

Thanks.


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

bump.

Can anyone please help or voice their opinion. Health before wealth!

Please move thread if this is the wrong forum.

Thank you


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It's the right forum mate iv got some english humatrope in the house which are from the pharmacy

To be honest they look the same but in turkish, I would need to pull them out the fridge and have a good look over them to compare but they are from a different country so there may be slight differances..

One thing iv got on mine that I cant see on yours is the water injector has lilly written on the top of it and I cant see it on yours

If I got time il pull mine out later, I would say there genuine there an excellent copy if there not..


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

As there is so much counterfeit on the market the only way your going to know is by using the stuff.

From my experience of using gh and different makes is that you will know if its genuine after a short time , I always get carpel tunnel .

Let me know how you get on with this mate as I've not used it myself .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Humatrope is my fav of all HGH.

As above, I get carpel tunnel on humatrope.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pic of my box and inside packet, the box is different as you can see there's brail on mine as well.


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help so far

Prior to this I was on Pfizer and before that europharma grey tops

The thing is I've been on hgh for about 6 months now, and never had any sides, accept once when I had about 10days off due to my source messing up and getting me the product late. I then went and shot about 3.6iu of phizer and my hands and fingers were hurting for the rest of the day. This eventually subsided after about 2 - 3 days and I've had no sides since.

I will double check the water syringe on the Lilly later and take another screen shot and put it up later. I'm pretty sure the logo is there.


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Pic of my box and inside packet, the box is different as you can see there's brail on mine as well.


What dose are you on?

I'm doing 3.6iu mon to fri, so I get a full 2 weeks worth out of a month.

Thinking of changing it up to 8iu mon/weds/fri as suggested by some peeps on here.

One thing I will say about this hgh is I feel full of energy and have been training hard, despite being on a keto diet at the moment and sleeping about 5-6 hrs a night in the week due to a busy working schedule.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

At the moment im on 4 iu a day

Iv just come off the 8 iu mon/wed/fri for the first 6 weeks on a lean bulk, on to the 4 iu a day for a 6 - 7 week cut.

The results were good on the mon - fri.. i was up 12 pounds by the end of it combined with a test & tren cycle, but for fat loss i go for everyday use.


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> At the moment im on 4 iu a day
> 
> Iv just come off the 8 iu mon/wed/fri for the first 6 weeks on a lean bulk, on to the 4 iu a day for a 6 - 7 week cut.
> 
> The results were good on the mon - fri.. i was up 12 pounds by the end of it combined with a test & tren cycle, but for fat loss i go for everyday use.


i pick some more boxes up tomorrow so ill double check them and take some more photos.

are you running anything else alongside during the cut? and whats diet/training like?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Notimetochill said:


> i pick some more boxes up tomorrow so ill double check them and take some more photos.
> 
> are you running anything else alongside during the cut? and whats diet/training like?


150 test e, 700 tren A

25mcg of t3 which i just started two weeks ago may up it to 50 mcg if weight loss start slowing down

Train everything over 3 days, calories dropped to 3300 for the next few days to make sure i hit my weight loss for the week


----------

